# VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

Hey texers, this is the 3rd annual "What does your Screen Name Represent" thread. Just a little topic to aquaint each of us with eachother's tags....
Me first.....
First part my name and I am a turbo addict!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## je_ (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

My initials are J.E., just like the people who make pistons, and the people who make body kits. I believe I am entitled to sue those companies for infringement of intials. Am I?


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (je_)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I believe I am entitled to sue those companies for infringement of intials. Am I?[HR][/HR]​haha, well maybe you can...coule result in a couple million $$$ agreement


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

teknojnky:
tekno= techno/technology (like computers, electronics and such)
jnky=junkie you look that up, it's like an addiction. like a drug junkie (I don't like that exemple but i'm sure you get the point).


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Teknojnky)*

Let's see...
ASurroca
A (Alfonso) = first name
Surroca = last name
It's about as bland as possible


----------



## boilerman (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

I like going to college football games. I did not attend a Big Ten school, but my sister did and I always enjoyed going to West Lafayette, IN for games (even though Purdue STUNK BIG TIME) So I bought season tickets and justified it to my friends(who made fun of my choice because Purdue STunk big time then) by saying that hey, I get to see Notre Dame Michigan OSU. Hence Purdue Boilermakers = Boilerman. Now that they are repectable, ticket prices have doubled































[Modified by boilerman, 5:41 PM 7-15-2002]


----------



## Thunderbolt Doherty (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (boilerman)*

My first screen name was Guzz2k. "Guzz" is the name I was called in my college fraternity days, while the "2k" was a nod to the Y2K craze popular at the time. The new name is simply Clint Eastwood's character in Thunderbolt and Lightfoot.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Thunderbolt Doherty)*

ATS = A Texan's Scirocco










[Modified by ATS, 11:00 PM 7-25-2002]


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

Mine is pretty simple as well. Here's the breakdown:
*H2o_TRBO_GTi*
*H2o*-The VW Club that I am a Representative for. 
*TRBO*-I have a 2000 1.8T
*GTi*- well.. You Know.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (H2o_TRBO_GTi)*

I.... wana....Leya
need I explain? I use it for everything!


----------



## blackoutA3 (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: (iwanaleya)*

blackoutA3.......
everything on my golf used to be black and A3 for the generation of chassis (sp?)


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Bajan01...my license plate. Bajan and Bajan1 were taken.
Bajan (bay-jun not bah-han) is short for Barbadian (a person from Barbados)


















[Modified by bajan01, 7:34 AM 7-18-2002]


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

vuu16v= vee-double u- 16v
What got me into dubs in the first place ('87 gti 16v) and still what I race ('91 gti 16v). Being 30, the "pocket-rocket" craze was gang-busters big when I was growing up and a red gti w/ the black flares was " _IT_"!


----------



## 2002CaGti (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Mines easy, i have a 2002 GTI and I live in Ca


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (2002CaGti)*


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (130_R)*

Kierowca means driver in Polish.










[Modified by Kierowca, 8:26 AM 7-17-2002]


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Kierowca)*

3VWMAN
3 = total amount of VW's I own (also Earnhardt's #)
VW = my cars
MAN = i do a pretty good impression most days
You must say my nickname like this though...... ( clenched fists on hips, puffed out chest like a superhero)...... I AM 3VWMAN.


----------



## Broke4speed1 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (3VWMAN)*

Broke4speed1...well, simply put, I never have money...but my dub runs 13's. It's all about priorities y'see







.


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Broke4speed1)*

QcGTI
Qc= Québec
GTI= well... GTI


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (QcGTI)*

<-----Well, I drive a Rabbit and my name is a play on Beatlemania(the Fab Four) and Beetlemania(VW).


----------



## veedub64_02 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

well lets see..used to just be veedub64 
64 bug but now that I bought a 02 337 had to add the 02


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (veedub64_02)*

Following the Warner Bros. cartoon example of an animal's species - i.e. Road Runner(Rapidus Maximus), I named my original Meyers Manx dune buggy "Maximus Manx." It also stuck with him after the movie "Gladiator." He's been a good soldier, and hasn't let me down........The time we ran out of gas was actually MY fault.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (maximus_manx)*

I'm a girl and I am in a VW club called Projekt-V, I'm also dating the Prez of the club which is 4NRYDE, anyways, there is a song out by "Cash Money Millionaires" called Project Chick, so my sn is projekt-chick, since I'm the only girl in the club (I got a NB if yall didn't know)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96wagon (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Projekt-Chick)*

I happen to drive a 1996 Passat Wagon. TDI, but I didn't want to put that in there.


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (96wagon)*

Cool.....good to see all these responses and creative tags. Keep em comin!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Kritter....
My First name is Kristopher, and my little cousin can't say it, and it ended up being Kritterfer... But Kritter stuck... I also go by Topher, Kristoph and Hey-You works in a pinch...


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

my engine configuration and displacement


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (2035cc16v)*

MY name
matt 
and my car
G60, fairly self explainitory.


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

I used to play DOOM back in the day, and my favorite monster in DOOM ][ was Arachnotron. 
Here is a picture:
http://www.netsnapshot.com/users/4160/images/PHZ-fMCoBQIAAGXmIQ0_4160_15.gif
(copy and paste the URL into your browser)


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

See my website


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Hmmm.... I think mine is pretty easy to figure out......
*BlueyedBoi69:*

*Blueyed*: I have Blue eyes
*Boi*: I am a boy
*69*: Well... this one is self explanitory.... its the *BEST* number.









L8R Kids


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

*Sauceman* = nickname derived from my last name
*VR6* = not too difficult there


----------



## sarahvw (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

First name, V - first initial of my last name, added W for VW obviously


----------



## cthulu703 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (SaucemanVR6)*

Cthulu703
cthulu is a reference to an HP Lovecraft creature. Cthulu= "the creeping chaos" 
703 was my race number for the last two seasons it is now 603.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (cthulu703)*

Braga - Where I am from...
Dub- VW

Makes some sence...


_Modified by Braga_Dub at 7:24 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## gannonGTI (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Euro Dude)*

Gannon University, Erie Pennsylvania...........and my car


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (gannonGTI)*

Habs
....because I'm a fan of the Montreal Canadian Hockey club















Go Habs Go


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Kierowca)*

Kierowca-LOL
Z jakiego miasta jestes z Polski?
My screen name speeks for itself.


[Modified by passaturbo, 5:45 PM 7-18-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

It means that this Monday I start my new job - working at Three Rivers Volkswagen in McMurray, PA (south of Pittsburgh).
So if any of my fellow Vortexers are looking for a new or used VW...come and see me. I'll hook you up with a deal.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Justin @ 3 Rivers VW)*

Ch3rrytw1st is "1337" speak







for 
Cherry Twist
A song by the Crystal Method.
I just like the name, and it soon became (and has been for a couple of years) my nick on the web.


----------



## PassatB3 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Justin @ 3 Rivers VW)*

Well mine is pretty self explanatory...
Passat - The car I drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
B3 - Cause I'll "be three" seconds faster than you...











[Modified by PassatB3, 11:43 PM 7-18-2002]


----------



## veedubkid (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (PassatB3)*

Veedub = VW
Kid = Im 15.
Simple Enough
Also my Future Europlate..... VWKID or VEEDUBKID if it'll fit


----------



## markvw311 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (veedubkid)*

diesel: what my Jetta runs on 
311: fave band - give them a listen!
All my screen names have 311 at the end of them. 
But I am thinking of changing my screen name here......................just not sure how to do it yet....................


----------



## gldawg240 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (diesel311)*

gldawg240
I used to have an 86 volvo 240 gl. Through the "dawg" in there for some reason.
My screen names always had to do with my car, like after the volvo, i had a bmw 325 es, so my s/n was esdawg325. (lame i know)
Then i bought my jetta, a 2.0 GL. GL! go figure?! So the original s/n of gldawg240 has stuck with me, and i decided why change it if it works.


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (gldawg240)*

deep----cause when ever I go out with friends that have hooked up cars everyone always drives so we roll pretty deep.
speed-----well we like to speed
12------its always been on the end of everything I use online, who knows why


----------



## ScrapinA2 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Euro Dude)*

My lowered A2 golf which is now resting in pieces in my garage







Soon to be a scrapin A2 Scirocco (Nogaro Blue)


----------



## Homer (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

StereoGuy430
Stereo Guy-kinda obvious
*430*-B-day 4/30


----------



## tibbar (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (StereoGuy430)*

tibbar rabbit backwards my first vw love affair and still my favorite vw of all time even though i am going to by a new gti 1.8t and sell my jetta any takers?


----------



## Mugs (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Habs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Habs
....because I'm a fan of the Montreal Canadian Hockey club















Go Habs Go














[HR][/HR]​All Habs fans should be hung! GO LEAFS GO!
Mugs is just my nickname, and everyone calls me that. Even family


----------



## veedubphreek (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Mugs)*

veedubphreek
veedub = volkswagen (obviously)
phreek = freak (in a hax0r way)


----------



## snott (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (gannonGTI)*

i want you to take a wild guess !







hmmm what does mine represent?


----------



## Gotdub (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Gotdub=Got Milk? I drink a lot of milk!


----------



## theEURO (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Gotdub)*

my friends came up with the nickname for the eurovan which was spread to other people and just stuck.....its now known simply as "the euro"


----------



## OStateV8 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (theEURO)*

OState- Oregon State University- I go to school there








V8(a)- my car has eight valves (not cylinders) but saying it the other way sounds weird
V8(b)- In the sport of rowing in which I participate for OSU the V8+ is the top boat
of which I am a part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (OStateV8)*

coxswain?








Dubai-where I live: party capitol of the Middle East
Vol-as in Tennessee Volunteer


----------



## GTi TURBO CHiCK (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Dubai Vol)*

Well mine is pretty simple...








GTI- I own a GTI
Turbo- It's a 1.8T
Chick- well i'm a chick
That wasn't to difficult right?


----------



## gtigirl337 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Mine is easy... I own a GTI 337 and I am a girl


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (gtigirl337)*

Welcome GTI ladies







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schlepper (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

I guess I've always been a Schlepper. 
I used to schlep a lot in my 86 GTi. Very quickly of course!


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Schlepper)*

i love them there vw bumpers...and i loves em more when there big...ohhhhh baby







oh..and people call me bam


[Modified by BgBmprBam, 4:37 AM 7-26-2002]


----------



## rabbit1.6td (May 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

It says it all


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

well airborne is for us armyy jumpmaster and jet is short for my last name jetton, given to me by my fellow soldiers, cause i run like one too.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hv3apbt (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (airbornejet)*

hv3apbt
hv:have
3: three
a:american
p : Pit
b:bull
t:terriers
unfortunately back to going back to hv2apbt ..we had to put one dog down last night do to a fight with the neighbors dog......just a little bite ....(their dog was in our yard BTW)...but with a baby in the house we have a 0 tollerance policy....he will be saddly missed....
bada$$ wagon.. airbornejet....loved it at WF


[Modified by hv3apbt, 11:11 AM 7-26-2002]


----------



## CTodd (Aug 19, 2001)

CTodd (see`tod) = My name. 
First name begins with 'C' middle name is 'Todd.'
Get it?


----------



## CTodd (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Gotdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Gotdub=Got Milk? I drink a lot of milk![HR][/HR]​Do you drink a lot of dub?


----------



## MK116V (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

MK116V if your not a rocket scientist
MK1= Mark 1 (2 door Jetta prefered)
16V= With a 16 Valve (2.0 Liter prefered)
What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rabbit?
A rabbit witha sore butt. Nope!
The Jetta


----------



## caneaddict (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MK116V)*

caneaddict= Miami Hurricanes (football) addict
I grew up in Miami and love the canes.


----------



## ECvdubyagirl (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (caneaddict)*

EC = East Coast
vdubyagirl = well.........
Hey Johnny Turbo.......thanks for welcoming all fellow female dubers.
and to hv3apbt sorry to hear about your pooch.......sad.
GO OSU COWBOYS


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

My user name represents the absolute best (and most expensive) refrigerators money can buy. I'm a sales rep for that company


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Sub-Zero)*

haha mine is pretty self-explanatory. duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhie\

*bella [is veedubbin]


----------



## TurboCat (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Sub-Zero)*

TurboCat
Well my car is a Turbo (Passat), and I love my Cats!








Plus cats are beautiful and quick, like my Passat


----------



## TurboCat (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (TurboCat)*

My location is Cleveland, OH - where the Cuyahoga River caught on fire years ago...hence the land of the Flaming Rivers!
I am actually a transplanted Hoosier.


----------



## wellvr6d (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Someone who speaks with intelligence is well versed, therefore:
wellvr6d - it's a stretch, but it's unique!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (wellvr6d)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wellvr6d - it's a stretch, but it's unique![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree. I like it. Just clever enough that most of the masses will be like ,"Huh?". I actually thought of that when I saw it but thought "no, probably has some cryptic meaning only he knows about.


----------



## Henry (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vuu16v)*

It's my name,
I have no imagination.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

DragonFli_x
1. It's my screen name for everything on the net... with X changing to Alpha, Beta, Delta, etc..(you get the point)
2. Fli is misspelled for a reason... short for FLIP which is acronym for Funky Little Island Person witch is Short for Filipino
3. Dragon is my Chinese Calendar sign and also part of my heritage.
4. the X is also for the tail end of GenX
Mark


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Euro Dude)*

ahh....my name is Steve....I like Volkswagens....


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Sub-Zero)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My user name represents the absolute best (and most expensive) refrigerators money can buy.[HR][/HR]​Wahoo! I work for an Aluminum extruder/fabricator that used to make the best and most expensive aluminum Sub-Zero fridge grills and rails that money could buy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Untill we went strictly automotive, that is.
I81B4u comes from the name of an awesome Boston area band's album released in the late 80's, around the same time as Van Halen's super-gay(







)
OU812 album. Maybe you've heard of GANG GREEN, eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarPoor (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

CarPoor- Well, I've got five cars in my driveway and garage right now(4 veedubyas and 1 Alfa Spider) , and between them, they seem to keep me on the broke side.


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

not to sure what mine means


[Modified by BubbleBLOCK, 7:15 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## ran (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (BubbleBLOCK)*

i could tell u wha my sn means, but then i'd have to kill you







(it's actually a little different than wha people think too...)


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (bella*is*dubbin')*

quote:[HR][/HR]haha mine is pretty self-explanatory. duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhie\

*bella [is veedubbin]







[HR][/HR]​Ciao bella? Sei Italiano?


----------



## katphishcatfish (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

I stutter

I am the artist formally known as CatfishCatfish but he got booted for being naughty.










[Modified by katphishcatfish, 5:16 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (katphishcatfish)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

Like a rhythm unbroken
Like drums in the night
Like sweet soul music
Like sunlight
I need your love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MP3DUB (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Hawkmoon)*

My screen name is relatively straight foreward, MP3: I've built a car pc into my B3 Passat for mostly MP3's (divx, dvd, etc, and gps soon), and DUB: as in VeeDub or VW.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MP3DUB)*

It's 'cos I've got one...
..and Ess Three sounds a bit better than plain old S3.


----------



## VDUBLUVENTO (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

VDUBLU my old plate
VENTO my old car 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








1 person at H20 last year recognized my car from my screenname


[Modified by VDUBLUVENTO, 9:21 AM 8-23-2002]


----------



## vdubVR6-Munich (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

had a VR6 2.9L & I lived in Muenchen for 4 yrs.....................I love the Autobahn!!








Prost, Leb Wohl!!


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vdubVR6-Munich)*

I drive a *water*cooled VW Jetta *Wolf*sburg. Any questions?


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (H2O WOLF)*

veedublvr
vee= V
dub = W
lvr= i love vws
veedublvr= Volkswagen lover


----------



## dapperdill (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (veedublvr)*

Mein grossvater called me "dapperdill" 'cause I was dapper


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (dapperdill)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's my name,
I have no imagination.[HR][/HR]​I'm with Henry...


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (H2O WOLF)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I drive a *water*cooled VW Jetta *Wolf*sburg. Any questions?[HR][/HR]​What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## E=MC^2 (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Hawkmoon)*

E - energy
= - equals
m - mass
times
c - speed of gti... I mean light (299,792,458 meters per second)
^2 - squared

Well I love physics and I have always liked screennames that are a little different. Plus it makes for a good sig.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I drive a *water*cooled VW Jetta *Wolf*sburg. Any questions?
What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow? [HR][/HR]​Well, is it an African swaaaallooooow?


----------



## KaceCoyote (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Well Kace is my nickname, I got it when I was a weeee little lad so dont ask me how I got Kace..though I suppose it was supposed to be spelled 'case' at first. Coyote, well like my wild counterparts no amount of poison(Ie bad luck) seems to kill me off.


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (wellvr6d)*

Heyitsantman......... thats me......


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Hey its Antman)*

http://home.capu.net/~stevet/meet519_43.jpg 
I hope thats it......


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (bajan01)*

Simple.
I work for JL and own a Jetta and a GTI. I should probably switch to JL-GTI someday, as I drive that more than the Jetta ( wife drives it mostly )


----------



## ImperialBlade (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

ImperialBlade...
Well my last name is SAXE, which is actually a name of a knife my ancestors used to settle a part of Germany now know as SAXONY (get it). Eventually, we made our way to England and sat on the throne a couple of times. If you ever hear the full title of the House of Windsor it is - The House of Windsor - Saxe - Gotha - Colburge.
So let's recap:
Imperial - distant family that sat on throne of England
Blade - relates to my last name (Saxe) which is a name of a knife...a big nasty mean knife!









[Modified by ImperialBlade, 10:48 PM 8-25-2002]


[Modified by ImperialBlade, 10:48 PM 8-25-2002]


----------



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Euro Dude)*

SoCal_GLI
SoCal = southern california
GLI = Jetta GLI


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (SoCal_GLI)*

I dont have a corrado.
but now i do...

maybe time for a name change.


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Guess what color my Golf is


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Hey its Antman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heyitsantman......... thats me......





























[HR][/HR]​Repaired....disgusting!










[Modified by Johnny_Turbo, 7:12 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## fsdks (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (kevwithoutacorrado)*

FSDKS
Well I went to the University of Alaska Fairbanks and the email address were:
F - Fairbanks
S - Student
D - My first name's initial
K - Middle initial
S - last name's initial
It's an easy (for me) name to remember and I use it everywhere.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (fsdks)*

I have a red gti w/ the 2.0 engine.


----------



## roccospeed (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (redgti2.0)*

cause


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Henry)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's my name, I have no imagination.[HR][/HR]​Well, mine is like that except I have an imagination.







I also respond to "Crown Prince"... it's the genes, you know!


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

i describe my car. my first true love. the vr6.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (roccospeed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Sweet mama, that's nice!


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (fsdks)*

Back to the top!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

My watch


----------



## lickmyhead (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (G-Shock)*

i used to shave my head (shaved to the skin) one night at a bar a watress dumped a shot on my head by accident i was at a table next to the entrance to the bar, and a couple of ladies sitting at the next table thought it was funny shiznit, and said something along the lines of "oooo that looks good *giggle*giggle*" so i said, rather sarcasticly, "why dont you come over and lick my head if you think that looks good." they both waltzed on over and licked it off.







The guys i was with loved it, and ive used it for most of the forums i belong to. Hopefully this dispells any "dirty" thoughts some of you might have.


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (lickmyhead)*

Brilliant!


----------



## eve16v (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

eve16v - well my bf is adam20v so i thought it would be fun to be adam & eve (to bug him of course) and i have a 16v. when people first meet me that talk to my bf always think that eve is my name, then i explain, gives them a good laugh.


----------



## Golfimus Prime (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (eve16v)*

I am the only Fire/Rescue personnel who drives a VW in my city!!! 
Everyone else drives a pick-up truck or SUV


----------



## ngoshawk (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Favorite bird, been attacked by LARGE female on ornithology job in Bighorns of Wyoming.
Dammit! I can't drag a picture of the critter in, can't even copy/paste!








[Modified by ngoshawk, 7:56 PM 3-5-2003]


[Modified by ngoshawk, 8:09 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

NB=New Beetle. I own one...for now
racer= I autocross said Beetle
8= my #.


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (NBracer8)*

My first name is VanWinkle.....


----------



## Red2 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vwtodd)*

1. Big Star Wars fan. 
(Luke was Red5, and Wedge Antilles was Red2 ... in Episode 4)
2. I have a "Red" ... A ..."2".
Thank you, 
thank you!


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Red2)*

Take a guess... Right forearm interior.


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

My other obsession - Apple!
I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but my VW obsession is quickly becoming more dominant than my Mac obsession...


----------



## VWKiller (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

My Screen Name? VWKiller.... hmmmm let's seee


----------



## deluxdub (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (airbornejet)*

delux is for how i want my jetta to be(leather everything w/ a lotta chrome and other luxury items)
dub is pretty self explanatory


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Do you need help with this one?


----------



## PDXGTI8V (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

PDXGTI8V----
PDX---represents Portland, Oregon, our airport designation
GTI-----duh
8V-------again, duh
cheers


----------



## 16vnotchback (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (PDXGTI8V)*

16v 
notchback....saloon version of hatchback


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (16vnotchback)*

eggman95 = eggman is song from the beastie boys







, 95 is the year my car is.


----------



## A2Mich (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (eggman95)*

Where I was living when I signed up on the Vortex....
A2 = Ann Arbor
Mich + Michigan....A2Mich


----------



## grasshopperdrag (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (A2Mich)*

originally started when i painted my ´83 green (as green as in kermit), and with its coil-overs its kinda hopping its way








Kermithopper







naaaaahhh
Nowadays also dragrace an ´80 MK1 e voila!!
In other forums I am grasshopper, but in this it was allready issued.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (grasshopperdrag)*

<-----one of the cars i had when i joined this forum
before i lost my password my old one was BLKVento or something like that
Lately I havent kept up with my cars

















[Modified by SilberBora02, 3:01 AM 3-9-2003]


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

Fow Vay is the way that you pronounce the letters V W in German.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

My first name is Martijn, but as it is a rather common name in the Netherlands, I added our dogs name (Gizmo) to it.....








This is Gizmo (an almost 3 years old, mal West Highland White Terrier):


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

original name for a dog















my first car was a mk2 jetta......now that's original


----------



## GTIVR62801 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

GTIVR62801
GTI = The Volkswagen of choice for me.
VR6 = The engine of choice in said Volkswagen.
28 = 2.8 Liters of displacement in the said engine of choice in said Volkswagen.
01 = The year of said Volkswagen.
VR6 uber alles!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (GTIVR62801)*

tenacious - holding fast
jett - jetta


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]original name for a dog














[HR][/HR]​I don't know of anyone else with his dog named like that, but searching for a pic of "Gizmo" in Google gives you thousands of cats and dogs.....


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

when i hear gizmo i think of


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (mk2jetta)*

Back to the Future part 3

and cuz i'm crazy


----------



## TUGZVR6 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Mad-Dog-Tannen)*

Has a couple of meanings...
#1) Personalized Plates.
#2) Their are 4 kids in the family, me being one of them...everyone of our friends has given us this nick name...*TUGZ* ...taken from our last name 
Add that too...
*VR6* ...comes from my car GTI VR6. 
Put that together *TUGZVR6* 
My brother's up in here too...
*TUGZS2K*
Meaning TUGZ S2000 
And hopefully we'll be adding a new one to our collection..
*TUGZ20AE*
You figure it out... 


[Modified by TUGZVR6, 2:25 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (bella*is*dubbin')*

Steven Maginnis is my real name. I don't feel a need to conceal my identity, so there you are.
As for my signature, it's a variation on the old VW slogan from the mid-eighties - "It's not a car. It's a Volkswagen."


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when i hear gizmo i think of















[HR][/HR]​That was my inspiration.....







my sister came up mwith names like Goofy.....


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

Gee, I don't know...


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That was my inspiration.....







my sister came up mwith names like Goofy.....







[HR][/HR]​yeah your dog looks more like a gizmo


----------



## Super60 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (mk2jetta)*

My 2.0's got a t3super60 turbo, so there you go....


----------



## DERFahrenFuhrer43 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Super60)*

I spelled it wrong but hey worse happens







suppose to mean the driving leader, the right way is Fahren des Führers or thats wat altavistas says







. either ways i like to lead any time and it seems like an accident just happen outside my house time for me to run an lead to pack of guakers!


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (DERFahrenFuhrer43)*

I like to Cruise in VW's. YOu should also Cruise your VW. Its the Cruise I take everyday.


----------



## PedsFlightRN (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (CruiseVW)*

Peds=Pediatric
Flight=Transport of critically ill infants/children via helicopter
RN=hmmm, nurse








Just easier to use one tag name on everything, not as much to remember!


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (PedsFlightRN)*

I got love for anything with the nameplate *Volkswagen*. 
Even the *"Thing"*!!


[Modified by LUV4DUBS, 11:49 AM 3-18-2003]


----------



## can. rabbit (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (LUV4DUBS)*

can. rabbit
can.----> beacuse I live in Canada
rabbit ----> do i have to explain this?
this is just plain funny ---->


----------



## GOLFIST (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (can. rabbit)*

I already did own 9 golfs a golf driver is caled golfist in my erea ( just like a porche driver a porchist or alfa drivers alfist)


----------



## mortician79 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

<----need i say more?,







ok i will for the slow ones in the group







, lol, mortician= that's what i am







and, 79= for the year i was born http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , how clever, hahaha


----------



## 8vVeeDub (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

8vVeeDub......need i explain more?


----------



## VR6INCALI (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

VR6INCALI
I drive a VR6 IN CALIfornia


----------



## 20v Turbo (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (VR6INCALI)*

i think mines a gimme


----------



## Spyder_01 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (20v Turbo)*

well mine is off a couple differnt things .... one love converibles and roadsters ... so thats where Spyer comes from ..also the lead singer of powerman 5k is called spyder. so that also works ...and the 01 is the year i graduated .... so SPYDER_01


----------



## orangina (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (20v Turbo)*

"orangina" - My car is Tropic Orange.
"orangina" - Orangina is the best drink ever.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (orangina)*

IM me if you need an explanation for mine...


----------



## machspeedvw (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (JettaGLS)*

Always loved flying - machspeedvw seemed like a cool name (it was in my email name for about three years before I bought my Dub - guess if I'd changed my mind I'd also have had to change my email account). Even if my car is limited to somewhere in the ballpark of 0.2 mach.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (machspeedvw)*

Mia = that's me!








GTI = my car








118T = January 18 is a special date







and I have a 1.8T, so it kind of doubles for both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MiaGTI_118T)*

Sauceman = a play-off of my last name
VR6 = I drive a VR6








quote:[HR][/HR] January 18 is a special date [HR][/HR]​










[Modified by SaucemanVR6, 8:48 PM 3-24-2003]


----------



## Project337 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (SaucemanVR6)*

Project--> This is a project car
337--> its a 337








Vito.


----------



## 68Brick (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

68 - 1968
Brick - Volvo (even though mine isn't square) 
PS. for those that don't know, Volvo's are known as Swedish Bricks. Think of a 240.


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (68Brick)*

RQtech... sayit a few times...
I always get people saying what does it mean??








RQtech...RQtect...Architect
I'm an architectural technologist... meaning I CAD all day


----------



## Blue_Camel (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (RQtechVR6)*

I used to own a Galactic Blue Jetta TDI. Like camels, TDI's can travel long distances without a drink (refuel).
I had one person ask if I was a "Sad Arab"







.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Blue_Camel)*

Well, I am a guy and I own two GLIs. Here they are:


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Tektoo2
Tektoo= nickname since high school... derivative from "Tek" from middle school, which is was a shortened version of "Teeco", which came from the elongation of "T" from grade school, that was an abreviation of "Ted"......lol... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 337motor (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

337motor = a motor with 20 valve Turbo aka code name 337
Is that Original or what!


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (337motor)*

Well I like Golfs and I listen to punk music. Ive been using this nickname for a while now but the other day someone pointed out theres also a clothing brand of the same name


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (337motor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]337motor = a motor with 20 valve Turbo aka code name 337
Is that Original or what!







[HR][/HR]​Wasn't 337 the codename for the original Rabbit GTI?????


----------



## orangina (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]337motor = a motor with 20 valve Turbo aka code name 337
Is that Original or what!








Wasn't 337 the codename for the original Rabbit GTI?????[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I don't know what 337motor is talking about.


----------



## P3 Guy (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (orangina)*

Because I fly these...








and because I too, have no imagination.


----------



## 4#ITGOG (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

backwards for : 'go gti #4' Obviously my 4th GTI


----------



## ADOBO (May 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

food


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ADOBO)*

maushaus=mouse house which is what my car used to be...


----------



## CaptSandwich (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

A shortened version of the only nickname I ever responded to: Captain Sandwich. How I got the nickname is a long involved story that I will not bore people with.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (CaptSandwich)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A shortened version of the only nickname I ever responded to: Captain Sandwich. How I got the nickname is a long involved story that I will not bore people with.[HR][/HR]​I wanna hear it!!!!! Most nicknames have an interesting story behind them.
A friend of mine is called "toetje" what is Dutch for "sweet dessert", quite interesting as he is like 6'6" tall and 240lbs. Most people don't even know where it came from: Quite some years ago, we all went to the open-air swimming pool every simmer. We used to make "bombs" of the high divingboard all together, and he came last, making a really large splash, thus the sweet dessert.....


----------



## CaptSandwich (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Habs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Habs
....because I'm a fan of the Montreal Canadian Hockey club















Go Habs Go














[HR][/HR]​Sorry to hear that


----------



## CaptSandwich (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I wanna hear it!!!!! Most nicknames have an interesting story behind them.
[HR][/HR]​OK, you asked, but it's not very interesting. I had a habit of buying T-shirts that are just plain ridiculous for wearing on stage with my band (I have one for 'pork fest 99" and one that has Eddie & Freddie, the shreddies cereal cartoon characters waterskiing). One day at a used clothing store I bought a bright red one that said "Camp Sawicki" on the front and "Athletic Director" on the back (as I am an old skinny punk, you probably would not send your children summer camp where I was in charge







) I wore it at a gig one night, and our singers girlfriend walked in not wearing her contacts and asked him why my t-shirt said Captain Sandwich on it. He thought that was pretty funny and has been calling me it ever since.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (CaptSandwich)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, you asked, but it's not very interesting. I had a habit of buying T-shirts that are just plain ridiculous for wearing on stage with my band (I have one for 'pork fest 99" and one that has Eddie & Freddie, the shreddies cereal cartoon characters waterskiing). One day at a used clothing store I bought a bright red one that said "Camp Sawicki" on the front and "Athletic Director" on the back (as I am an old skinny punk, you probably would not send your children summer camp where I was in charge







) I wore it at a gig one night, and our singers girlfriend walked in not wearing her contacts and asked him why my t-shirt said Captain Sandwich on it. He thought that was pretty funny and has been calling me it ever since.[HR][/HR]​Actually I find that very amusing..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Stories behind nicknames are cool.


----------



## Latex (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

Latex: Get your head out of the gutter, I'm married.
I fingerprint people all day at work and my predecessor was nicknamed fingers & fingerprint boy (even though he was a retired detective). Messy fingerprint ink is a pain to remove, so I wear latex gloves.
(typo)


[Modified by Latex, 5:33 PM 4-1-2003]


----------



## Pug Fugly (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Latex)*

I'm uglier than sin








Actually I'm quite stunning, it's a Simpsons quote. But then again, try to say anything these days that isn't a simpsons quote








It aslo has the same initials as my name, Paul Francescutti
Cheers


[Modified by Pug Fugly, 10:48 PM 4-2-2003]


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Pug Fugly)*

My old name was the pits. Got a new one. My daily driver is a 99 Audi A4 quattro, manual, sport pack, 2.8 V6 30 valve. Cactus Green pearl over Terra Cotta leather.I live in the mts. at an elevation of 7000'.


_Modified by mt30V at 7:29 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## Whistle (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Whistle...the sound my turbo makes when it starts workin it baby...such a sweet sound!!!
hahaha


----------



## G40 AL (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Whistle)*

Pretty simple mine








G40 = Is my car
AL = Is my name
Alan


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (G40 AL)*

my means.....
mic= First three letters of my first name, which is Michael
vin= First three letters of my middle name, which is Vincent
micvin is also my dj name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SmithFC (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Whistle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whistle...the sound my turbo makes when it starts workin it baby...such a sweet sound!!!
hahaha[HR][/HR]​wooo woooo


----------



## toledorocks (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (SmithFC)*

proud of my hometown,Toledo,Ohio! too many people wish they could move to new york or boston or LA whatever and never think their hometown is good enough. and im not one of those people who has never been out of the state or city in which they were born. i actually moved all over the country from age 7 to age 18(army brat). ive seen alot and lived in a few very cool cities, but toledo is like an well worn, favorite old baseball glove..........stinky. but hey, it's a factory town! home of jeep, libbey glass,powertrain(gm trannies) and many other manufacturers of fine products known the world over. although...i do get harrassed by my family alot about driving a foreign car. most of the men in the family are union workers and alot are union _auto_ workers. that gets kinda ugly cause i have to hide my car at the other end of the parking lot at family picnics. "you still driving that foreign car? why dont you get an american car?"
that gets kinda old. but still. TOLEDO ROCKS!!


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (toledorocks)*

mine represents the mispelling of MAUISLICK, it came out mauslick.....not too good with the computer at the time.....


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Pug Fugly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm uglier than sin








*Actually I'm quite stunning*, it's a Simpsons quote. But then again, try to say anything these days that isn't a simpsons quote








It aslo has the same initials as my name, Paul Francescutti
Cheers

[Modified by Pug Fugly, 10:48 PM 4-2-2003][HR][/HR]​Hello Mr. Selfish.....


----------



## focuzvw (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (MartijnGizmo)*

focuz- cause i didnt have anything else to write 
vw- cause i have a a g60 jetta


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

roccostud
rocco= i own a scirocco
stud=well....yea....thats me


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (roccostud)*

last name =shisler
i drive scirocco, put them together =shislerocco


----------



## brotherzvr6 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Shislerocco)*

we are the brotherz w/ the vr6's


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (brotherzvr6)*

turbo, because I have a turbo car
trucka, because I drive a truck(18 wheels)


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (TurboTrucka)*

this guy:


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Volks = duh
Racer = duh
2 because I lost my original account and had to make this the second one.
I've been drag racing and autocrossing VW's for about 16 years, so it kinda fit.


----------



## myslowGTI (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

well i have a rare gti. its a 97 with a 2.0 but the rarety is its automatic. so obviously i got a bone stock slow gti.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Mine's pretty straight forward.


----------



## ezmrlda (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vr6Cop)*

When we were in high school, one of my friends had a gold, Golf GL she named Ezmeralda. When I got my first car, a used, super clean, Tornado Red, '86 GTI, 5 speed (my dream come true), I honored the original Ezmeralda by carrying on the name. It fit perfectly. If I ever got vanity plates, I wanted them to read EZMRLDA. I never got 'em, but the name and the spelling stuck. Best car in the world!


----------



## eggy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Ok, so my car is named Eggbert. Long story but basically it is called "Eggy" when the ride is for fun and "Eggbert" for serious ventures. GTI 2000 1.8T in my opinion looks like a big Easter egg... how fitting...


----------



## SKPod (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (eggy)*

If you sound it out, you get "Escape Pod". I'm a sci-fi movie fan, and my Beetle kinda reminds me of a spaceship's escape pod. Plus I can use it to "escape" from work!


----------



## Mr Mehoff (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (SKPod)*

Hi. My name is Jack.


----------



## JG (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

*JG* nice and easy..my initials http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoParking (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (JG)*

well for some reason i don't think i'll ever figure out, i have a fascination with no parking signs, and i have a collection of them. I have probably over 200 pictures of different no parking signs as well as 24 actual metal signs that i have 'picked up along the way'. yeah its a strange hobby, but its just something to do yeah? so anyway, my friends bug me about it and say its dumb, and when i go over to hang our or something, they're always like 'um, dude, no parking. . .' 
yeah its totally stupid, but i like no parking signs damit


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (NoParking)*

Well, I love many things, so I picked 2 (anime and Volkswagen/cars) so I used a name from Lupin the 3rd, his name is Jigen (Gee-gen) and VW for umm VW...


----------



## 1.8Tease (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (JigenVW)*

Mine's kind of simple : I have the 1.8T engine in my Jetta, and Tease.. that's just what everyone calls me


----------



## UCVDub (May 19, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (1.8Tease)*

UCVDUb...
UC = I go to the University of Cincinnati
VDub = come on now, I know you got the imagination in you to figure this one out...
any other dubbers from Cincinnati, OH on the tex??


----------



## Przwo H2O (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

Well lets see..
Przwo= Used to have a A3 VR6 with Projektzwo kit
H20= Watercooled VR6
Now I have a A4 quattro but like my old golf better so I kept the name.


----------



## Macanudo Pete (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Przwo H2O)*

Macanudo = a really nice cigar from Jamaica
Pete = Like you havta ask??
Besides Heywood Jablowme was taken


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

ab - first & middle name
drury - last name


----------



## G60Turbolet (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (abdrury)*

G60 - Engine
Turbo - Turbo
Let - Cabrio(let)


----------



## Vicali (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (G60Turbolet)*

Ali = Alice : A slanderous nickname given to me for being too nice.
Vic = Vicious : My response to said namecalling may have been a bit too mean..








so my nickname became ViciousAlice, and my netname is always been Vicali


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Vicali)*

iamnotemo: it's kind of a joke between my friends.... basically every time you get into my car some sort of heartache rock is playing. i.e.







romise ring, death cab for cutie, and you will no us by the trail of our dead stuff like that. I swear i'm really not emo







well on second thought


----------



## VWROOOM (May 18, 2003)

VROOOM LIC. PLATE ON MY GTI


----------



## vwgirlie318 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

VWGIRLIE318
VW = Volkswagen 
Girlie = Obviously I'm a girl








318 = My birthday... March 18th


----------



## Master Ruthless (May 28, 2003)

Master Ruthless was the evil Kung Fu master in a cheesy flick called Taoism Drunkard whos plams were burned off after being slid down a twisty slide that was actualy like an oven...
You would have to see it in order to understand it.
http://www.stomptokyo.com/badm....html


----------



## VictoR6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (Master Ruthless)*

VictoR6
Victor = my first name
Capital "V" and "R" followed by "6" = VR6
There's nothing like the smooth buttery torque of the VR6. Keep your 1.8T.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re:*

Kam = short for Kammy (which is not short for any other name)
z = s
cab = my Cabriolet
86 = my Cabriolet's year
Kamzcab = original license plate on my '86 Cabriolet


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re:*


----------



## Rodvdub1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Integrale)*

Rod=First Name
V-DUB= Duh.
1- For the first water-cooled VW I owned '96 VW GTI.


----------



## 84Notch (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Rodvdub1)*

* 84Notch *--->_ an H20 version of the aircooled notchback. _


----------



## dragonpassat (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

hmmm...my first son was born on the year of the dragon (2000), and we drive a passat variant...


----------



## Homer (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (dragonpassat)*

Hmm, well lets see
Homer= my last name 
Creative, Huh


----------



## fox16v (May 28, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

FOX I OWN A 89 FOX 1.8 8V 16V i wont stop till i can run with and harder than a 16v turbo then ill go after 2.0 i will even run with the all mighty VR6 even if i lose


Johnny_Turbo said:


> Hey texers, this is the 3rd annual "What does your Screen Name Represent" thread. Just a little topic to aquaint each of us with eachother's tags....
> whats the point in modifying your car if your scared of losing and refuse to push your car and yourself 2 da limt
> R.T.W RACE THA WORLD
> 
> ...


----------



## Androoos (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (fox16v)*

<------ This is what my friends have called me since I was a kid.
I figured Androoos looked better than Andrewwws. Anyway, that's that. Peace.


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Macanudo Pete)*

Mine is just .. I dunno.. 12 years old.
It has no meaning.. other than I've used it since .. well forever.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re:*

Kafer - german for beetle
Wolf - umm, i am a wolf. no, really.


----------



## portlandubster (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Kafer Wolf)*

The city i live in, and my drunk ass thinking Portland and Dubster would be a good mix, oh well Im sticking with it


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (portlandubster)*

Darren, my name.
1303, my car ( *Super* Beetle)
_ ... um... a space?


----------



## eisbaer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Darren_1303)*

eisbaer = German for Polar Bear (studied German for 7years)
My favorite animal...I will be reincarnated as one








My jetta was White with black....kinda of polarbear-ish


----------



## ProjectFoxx (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (eisbaer)*

uhhh i own a fox, its underconstruction, so i guess that means its my project fox


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ProjectFoxx)*

Bringin it back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdubgirl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Mine's easy:
dubdub = i like Vdubs
girl = i'ma girl.
yay


----------



## vdub-bgirl (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (dubdubgirl)*

vdub-bgirl
I think all of you know what vdub means.
Then I used bgirl because i am a girl that breakdances.


----------



## too_many_vws (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vdub-bgirl)*

Should be self-explanatory, I suppose. I've owned: 1982 Scirocco 8v, 1973 Super Beetle, 1984 Scirocco 8V, 1966 Karmann Ghia, 1994 Golf GL, 1984 GTI, 1992 Corrado SLC, 1984 GTI, 2002 GTI 1.8T.
Never more than 5 at a time, though...


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Arachnotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arachnotron* »_I used to play DOOM back in the day 

Doom Rules! Old school shoot em up game!!








oh yeah...my name...Blue Bug...its what i got







(and its a VINTAGE BUG!! not one of them imposters!! ha ha, (jk)


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vdub-bgirl)*

vw- if you dont know... u would be an idiot








vixen- because i am a vixen 
98- the year of my first vw ( a jetta ) but now i moved on to my 20th and just needed to remember her a little bit


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

GL - for the jhetto
Kel - my name
RR - for the CBR900RR i used to have
guess i should change my name to GLXKelTL or something now that i have a passat and a TL1000R.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re:*

GTI1.8
GTI - I own a Gti
1.8 - 1.8l turbo engine


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTI1.8)*

for the past 10 months i started running and getting into shape. i dont know if any of you have heard of the french movie yamakasi but it has some crazy stunts in it. thats where they got those nike commercials from. so i do a little of that"hopping" so runhopskip and jump but with dub since you know, vw is the best


----------



## FIN_WV (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re:*

FIN: because I'm from Finland
WV: little sarcasm, I see VW often typed as WV (at least in Finland)


----------



## nosparkplugs (Jan 14, 2004)

I love my TDI !!!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

At the age of three, my dad would stand me up on the driver's seat and allow me to "drive the car."







This was on open roads, and unbeknownst to me at the time, he always had his hands ready to grab the wheel in case I decided to pull a u-ey or something stoopid like a three-year-old might. But I never did, I always drove between the lines and never gave him a scare. With all due modesty, I was actually an excellent driver then, and remain so today.








This was our "little secret from Mom" since she would have had a vein-bustin' coronary if she knew of his recklessness. Until one day, when I was about 4, my dad accelerated to about 70 on a highway with me behind the wheel for about a half mile, and I was thrilled beyond words. I was flying!








I came home, and immediately informed my mom that I had driven the car, and I had gone boogety boogety! I guess that was my young terminology for mind-scrambling speed. She was very excited and supportive, and even took my dad aside to commend him (although afterwards, my driving lessons became even more secretive for some reason)







.
Thank goodness it never became my official nickname. But in my family dictionary, when we go very fast, we go "boogety boogety."


----------



## ShockWaveVT (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

mine is a combination of two different elements...
ShockWave ... has been my screen name since I started using the internet, originally comes from the G.I. Joe character Shockwave who was a SWAT specialist
VT ... for Virginia Tech, where I went to college


----------



## screwcity (Aug 12, 2003)

screwcity 
cause I'm from the screw capital of the world....

name it and win a prize..
note/hint: my signature says screwcity tx, but the actual screwcity is in illinois.....



_Modified by screwcity at 6:57 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (screwcity)*

i Think you might be able to get the *vDUB* part, and *steez*, well thats just my style


----------



## TOYOTAownerVWwanter (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

LOL mine obvious TOYOTAowner=i have a toyota lol and VWwanter=Want a VW. lol







the only prob is that i dont have the money and i cant find one that i really want







lol


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (TOYOTAownerVWwanter)*

Raddo(yes its 1 d, the name was taken, so now its 2)= I love corrados. Boy=Last year when I bought the car I was 17. My dad and all his friends used to say,"Damn that BOY is good with a wrench." Yes, us youngins do know how to turn a wrench! LOL


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ShockWaveVT)*

I'm in my 40's. I used to be Rustboy, but then I switched Internet Services.


----------



## Jelloman (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (fortysomething)*

Mine is a nickname that i aquired at a party...it's one of those long story incidents







and no it has nothing to do with jello shots.


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Jelloman)*

Mine is self explanatory. Five gears plus one more is six gears.


----------



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Alaska Green.... 'nuff said:










_Modified by AlaskaGreen at 4:19 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Alaska Green.... 'nuff said:











_Modified by AlaskaGreen at 4:20 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (2002CaGti)*

out of a total of about 13 Scirocco's in Windsor, my buddies and I owned about 7 of them... having scottish in me is where I got the "clan" part.... and now I'm the only one left with a rocco so I am the Scirocco Clan Man. Kinda weird, but cool


----------



## SilverVR6Bug (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

SilverVR6Bug: I drive a 2000 Silver Beelte and my BF drives a GTI VR6 so i just put the 2 together















And not the Beetle is not a VR6


----------



## GetMore (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Do I really need to explain?






















Actually it's a mix of "Get some!" from Full Metal Jacket and the fact that I have a chipped Passat TDI, so the car is relatively large, quick and nimble and still gets great mileage. So, I GetMore out of it than most people will get out of their cars.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (GetMore)*

*L*arry *S*ilver *I*n *L*as *V*egas


----------



## RISC601 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

RISC601 is the first-generation PowerPC chip that was found in the Apple Power Mac.


----------



## B.C._DUB (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (RISC601)*

BC Bud = BC Dub


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

........DUh!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ShockWaveVT)*

My name's Chris and I run a VW, AUdi, Porsche site....visit us now!


----------



## Techzero (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread ([email protected])*

Absolutely Nothing








Just Zero NO
Plain Zero NO 
Less<Zero NO
Actually a co-worker gave me this nick-name


----------



## jettagirl145 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Techzero)*

ummmm i bet you cant guess


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

need I say more


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Jusa is short for my sn on aol (jusajus15) and also my name is justin and GTI well cuz I have one.,


----------



## quasil (May 23, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (JusaGTI)*

It used to be my business name for a business I ran years back. I just stuck with it I guess. It was part business and part my last name.


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (quasil)*

I'm half Greek, half Japanese, my friends in school couldn't find a racial slurr for Greeks, only for Japanese....so one of them started calling me the Greasy-Japanese...and then the GreasyJap....and it stuck. My friends and I are very laid back about our ethnic origins, and embrace/make fun of them, instead of take them too seriously.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (TheGreasyJap)*

I'll let you all guess.


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

I have several, I cant seem to get any of my old ones here to work, so I was forced to do this new one








VRTXBLU : Vortex Blue the colour of my previous NB
NBLOVER : NewBeetle Lover
VWVIXEN : Me.








VWVixens.com : My site ...co-owner/founder of it








PiggyTailPower : Inside joke...a few pics and well...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

KC Jazz
KC = Kansas City
Jazz = Jazz Blue 20th GTI


----------



## altitude (Jan 28, 2004)

altitude = my dj alias
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if anyone cares


----------



## ICEY DUB 03 (Jun 4, 2003)

ICEY= the ice that is constanly covering my car, whether its in the wheel wells, on the windshield, or what ever. My car is either covered in ice or driving on it


----------



## newflyer22 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (ICEY DUB 03)*

NewFlyer=one of my favorite transit bus manufacturers (Yes I am a bus geek)
22=my favorite number for many reasons


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 2, 2004)

I think mine is pretty self explanatory.
Here is my Pookie bug







:


----------



## ihateU (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (bugfreak)*

well mine is ihateU, and i hate u all of u


----------



## Indigo VW (Mar 9, 2004)

Indigo VW
my passat (2003 GLS 1.8T) in Indigo Blue 
(they WILL regret x'ing this beast of a color) VW
^_^


----------



## carambola (Aug 15, 2003)

_Modified by carambola at 11:22 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## vwpitbull (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

VW because I own a new beetle and pitbull because I own 5 American Pitbull terriers
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (vwpitbull)*

ekibobrut=turbobike spelled backwards. I have an '82 Honda Cx500 turbo bike


----------



## DOUBLE DEE (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ekibobrut1)*

my favorite cup size, and my initials


----------



## SleepinGolfs (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

SleepinGolfs: 
Sleepin: What I do at night.
Golfs: Where I do it when the gf is mad.


----------



## Enthusiast73 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

What I am, a German Car Enthusiast, and the year that I was born.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I like Golf's and Jetta's made through 1985 to 1992.... thats what my name is about.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

eggman is a beastie boys song, i drive a 95 jetta


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

turbonium= sounds cool,,HILLFOLK= we dont have lots of $$,







so normally no body mods,unless its free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or dirty cheap,its all into motor+suspension,we prefer the a1 chassis cars+trucks,something will be crazy though,,like deos dual stacks pourin black coal in his turbodiesel rabbit pickup







TEAM HILLFOLK HATES RICE,OUR DIESELS ARE POURIN TONS OF BLACK SMOKE,CAUSE THEY GOT HONDAS STUCK IN THE AIR FILTERS


----------



## machine1970 (Nov 7, 2003)

1970 AMC Rebel Machine bad ass ride!


----------



## ctruss53 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

ctruss is my first initial and last name. Then the 53 is the famous numer of Herbie the love Bug.


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ctruss53)*

Bringin it back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

1.8T - reason I'm a car freak now because of the engine (got to love the turbo) 
Dan - my shortened first name.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (1Point8TDan)*

vdubb3dan
Vdub- Because I love em like Tyrone Biggums loves crack.
B3- Because I drive a b3 passat. Yeah I'll admit it
Dan- That's my name


----------



## PassatWheels (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

PassatWheels...
A long time ago I was selling a set of mint five-spoke OEM rims off a 1993 Passat GLX wagon.
I wanted to post the sale on the 'tex (the site had just been born) and I needed to sign up as a new user.
As they say, the rest is history....








PS -- I sold those wheels to a happy customer!


----------



## PSIGTI (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (PassatWheels)*

PSIGTI:
PSI = Pounds per Square Inch: 
GTI what i drive. 
I had hopes and dreams of my car being a turbo beast........ still will be but taking a bit longer that expected..
Also the lic. plate on my project car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

mines the name of the local weatherman


----------



## krakkaNW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (bobturk)*

krakka - white guy
NW- intials


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (krakkaNW)*

My very proper English-born paternal grandmother, who spent most of her adult life as a school librarian and teacher on Kauai and Oahu, wanted her six grandchildren to call her either "Grandma" or the Hawaiian equivalent, "Tutu" -- "anything but Granny!" I, of course, saw this as an open invitation to call her "Granny" (good-naturedly, of course), and she responded by calling me "Johnny" -- "Well, he is John E., you know." I use John E or John_E in various automotive, investment, and bicycling discussion boards as a memorial to her.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (John_E)*

gti girl 02 says it all right there


















_Modified by gti girl 02 at 2:33 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## helimech (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (gti girl 02)*

heli=helicopter and mech=mechanic and that is what i do







thought no one would have used that yet, i guess i was right


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (helimech)*

Mine is a combination of "VW" and "Westlife", a pop music group from Ireland (not well known in the USA, but they're very successful in Europe and Asia).


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

VWs= badass real euro cars
Eat=thrash on
Rice=Asian market cars




































Originally my screenname from America's Army
It seems to make me a target for *****'s


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

Vokeswaagin...
..guess


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

bleed black is an AFI song


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

The year of my gti and the engine it had when i joined the 'tex


----------



## vwgti9787 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

umm i have a 97 gti .....yea....


----------



## ordinarydrum (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

i play percussion (drums) in a band called the ordinary way.


----------



## okumaguru (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ordinarydrum)*

Okuma makes a vertical machining center which I love to program, set-up and run. 1 of our maintnance men at work always seemed to come around when I was programming and called me "the okumaguru". I liked that so I have used it since.
Tim


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (okumaguru)*

Verboten = geman for "forbidden". Verbotn = the custom licence plate on one of my cars, we're only alotted 7 characters in my province so I had to abbreviate. I usually have black cars...... probably the "forbiddenist" color.


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

MKDeuce = MK 2.......pernounced Mark Two......not emmmm kay twoo


----------



## generix (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Deuce34)*

Generix
a play off of generic.
also, a tool used to secrete pimpsauce.


----------



## HOG4DNR (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

HOG4DNR
I'm a motorcycle rider/racer thats not to fond of Harley-Davidson motorcycles and the dip***t's that ride them. As thr name states I eat for dinner.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

mozcar78.....
double meaning
well my name is oscar, in rockabilly town i consider myself as 'oz'
my last name starts with an 'M' hence the 'm_ozcar'....
...also im a a HUGE morrissey fan so i wanted to associate his nickname (moz) into my username ....and of course i was spawned in 1978.

the end


----------



## FalconFixer (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (mozcar78)*

falcon = F-16 (in the Air Force)
Fixer = Mechanic
in other words, i work on jets for a living!


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

meinit
me - as in myself
in - as in "in"
it - umm 
or init - northern uk slang for "yes it is"


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

mine was what used to be clever (in high school), now i'm just used to it
foo fighters
fighters of foo

nothing too special....


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (fighters_of_foo)*

Mine's a subtle reference to Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (meinit)*

people think i am a little looney


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (insanejanevw)*

mine is a nick name i gave myself for video games. and i have a jetta gt. you can see from my sig my old name. the 917 are my birth day and month. when i got banned i changed it to HAVOK GT to match my plate.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (HAVOK GT)*

I'm white. and i think it's a funny word


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Braga_Dub)*

Oddly enough, years ago when I signed up on Vortex, I picked the screenname "JimmyD"....
...I was shocked to suddenly realize later that night, that it's also my real name! What a weird coincidence! 










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_I'm white. and i think it's a funny word

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## girlslovespeed (Nov 9, 2004)

girls 
LOVE
speed.....what can i say about that


----------



## fliegengt (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (girlslovespeed)*

fliegen is the german verb "to fly" or something similar, and gt was the edition of VW I owned when I _discovered_ the vortex. Seems kinda dorky now that I'm getting in to the scene, but I'm too lazy to start over as Boris Yeltsin


----------



## Pinball9818 (Sep 22, 2003)

pinball9818: pinball has been my nickname for like 25 years (since I was in grade school)...it's a play on my last name, and 9818 was my student ID number around the same time.


----------



## KTOOLNIN (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (Pinball9818)*

My first and last initial start it, and my 2 favorite bands finish it. Easy for me to remember and it rolls off the tounge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glxboy (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (KTOOLNIN)*

GLXboy... when I got my first Jetta for my 16th B-day the sales team was making fun of me! They all thought I looked like a 14yo boy buying a GLX... thus they called the me GLXboy.
Thats my story!


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

8v=my mk2 golf 8v
Dualrounds=Dual Round Light setup
Pretty self explanitory


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

vento = what my car is called on the other side of the pond
3883 = my birthday, march 8, 1983


----------



## AlexG40 (Oct 23, 2004)

My name is Alex
I drive a VW Polo G40


----------



## tipnback21 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (AlexG40)*

tipnback21








tip is actually my middle name (believe it or not) and I rather like tippin' a few back








and 21 was my football # that has stuck


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Herbie3Rivers

I chose this because I own Herbie the Love Bug, and I'm from Pittsburgh, aka city of the 3 rivers.


----------



## kenda98 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

MY screen name is the plate # on my new beetle and well it was all that i could come up with hehe


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (BAD BUG)*

flytech78 
fly is i like to fly
tech i work on things that fly aircraft mostly
78 year i was born


----------



## driver found Vdub (Oct 6, 2004)

driver found=kinda obvious (drivers wanted.. i drive a 98 jetta so driver found) 
vdub=obvious as well







(vw)


----------



## Rallyman5 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Screen name*

Rallyman5 = used to crew for divisional & National Pro Rally teams, mainly for Guy Light in Midland MI. (Guy Light was backed by VWOA for Pro-Rally and had numerous championships) Also helped crew for Rod Millen. Started in 1985 = thats where the "5" comes from.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Screen name (Rallyman5)*

maus haus = mouse house,
which is literally what my car was when i found it.
much better these days...peace, kelly


----------



## cartooney (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

cartooney:
I'm a professional comic book artist.
Kim DeMulder


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (cartooney)*

self explanitory:
20th Anniverisary GTi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM DUDE (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (20th_Ann_GTi)*

I am a very hard core XM satellite radio freak


----------



## VdubLuv82 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (XM DUDE)*

i got bit by the love bug and love dubs now.......the #'s are random though


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (ASurroca)*

My First Name is Trevor though often refered to as "TEE" MYOB = Mind Your Own Business


----------



## PJ 5 (Sep 10, 2004)

PJ for Paul Johnson and 5 is my basketball number


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (PJ 5)*

ZoSo isnt really a word it was jimmy page's symbol from Led Zeppelin. 914= porsche 914. which is probably the funnest car to just drive around and pretend that you are in a race with everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtybun (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: VW Enthusiasts...The "What Does your Screen Name Represent" Thread (Johnny_Turbo)*

Hmmm.. dirtybun
dirty=not clean (full of filler)
bun=rabbit.
My friend thought it would be just so damn cute to call it the bun bun when I brought it over the first time, and now it's cursed.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

mine is pretty straight forward
gltuner
gl - I drive a 97 golf gl
tuner - tuning it, pretty simple


----------



## XM DUDE (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I am an XM satellite radio fanatic.


----------



## OMOD (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (XM DUDE)*

OMOD = Oversized Marble Of Doom


----------

